# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Nhắc nhở & trao đổi, đóng góp xây dựng diễn đàn ngày càng phát triển.

## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Thời gian trôi nhanh, một năm lại sắp kết thúc. CNC PRO trảnh thủ chút thời gian thay mặt BQT nhắn gởi vài lời đến các bạn thành viên.

Việc đầu tiên cần nói đến là quá trình phát triển của diễn dàn http://cncprovn.com  :Wink:  mời các bạn xem qua các biểu đồ.

*Biểu đồ số lượng truy cập vào diễn đàn* (tính theo ngày) từ khi chính thức hoạt động đến nay.

Sau thời gian dài (02 năm) phát triển thì chúng ta vẫn luôn tiến lên hằng ngày. Số lượng truy cập trung bình ngày một tăng.

Theo thống kê thì chúng ta có 11,223 thành viên, trong đó cũng có rất nhiều đối tượng spam đã bị khóa  :Wink: . Số thành viên thường xuyên online đạt hơn 600.

*Biểu đồ phân bổ.*


Các bạn để ý màu xanh trên biểu biểu đồ. Xanh nhất vẫn là VN.. điều này là tất nhiên rồi. Nhưng cái màu lam lam kia mới là điều đáng mừng.. hầu như cả thế giới đều truy cập diễn đàn của chúng ta (dù ít hay nhiều).

*Kết quả đạt được theo quan điểm cá nhân CNC PRO là rất đáng mừng. Và để có được thành quả như vậy là nhờ vào sự đoàn kết, gắn bó và cùng nhau cố gắng phát triển của các thành viên diễn đàn cncprovn.com.
CNC PRO xin thay mặt BQT diễn đàn gửi lời cám ơn chân thành đến tất cả thành viên diễn đàn. Cầu chúc cho tất cả thành viên ngày càng phát triển trong cuộc sống cũng như sự nghiệp của mình.*

Tuy là mừng thế nhưng chúng ta vẫn còn nhiều điều chưa thực hiện được hoặc đã thực hiện nhưng chưa tốt  :Smile: . Vài việc cụ thể CNC PRO xin nhắc nhở đến các thành viên.
*
1. Nội dung bài viết.*
Về trình bày bài viết (cở chữ, màu sắc, hình ảnh) cũng như nội dung bài viết. BQT không đưa cụ thể vào Nội quy nhằm tạo điều kiện cho các thành viên trình bày bài viết của mình thêm sinh động và bắt mắt hơn.
Tuy nhiên BQT đề nghị thế này:
- Có tiêu đề một cách rỏ ràng, tóm tắt được nội dung bài viết.
- Trình bày mạch lạt, thể hiện đầy đủ ý. Tránh trường hợp quá kiệm lời dẫn đến khó hiểu hoặc hiểu sai vấn đề.
- Thêm hình ảnh minh họa. Vừa làm cho bài viết thêm sinh động, đồng thời cũng giúp cho bài viết thêm rỏ ràng, dể hiểu.
*
2. Mua bán, trao đổi sản phẩm dịch vụ.*
- Giới thiệu cụ thể, tỉ mỉ về sẩn phẩm, dịch vụ của mình.
- Có hình ảnh sản phẩm.
- Các lưu ý cần thiết đến sản phẩm.
- Nên dùng cở chữ lớn, hoặc tô đậm các thông tin quan trọng như giá sản phẩm, các lưu ý...
- Có thông tin liên lạc, số điện thoại, địa chỉ giao dịch hoặc khu vực để giúp người quan tâm có thể định hình phương thức giao dịch như trực tiếp, gián tiếp v.v..
Lưu ý: Các bài viết giới thiệu sản phẩm nên tránh tình trạng copy & past nội dung từ diễn đàn hoặc trang tin khác.. có thể gây hiểu lầm là bài SPAM.

*3. Các yêu cầu:*
- Các bài viết thuộc nhóm mua bán/trao đổi/dịch vụ/tuyển dụng phải được viết trong đúng khu vực. Cụ thể là khu vực Mua, bán, trao đổi, đấu giá, tuyển dụng - http://forum.cncprovn.com/forums/51-...gia-tuyen-dung Nếu không đúng khu vực có thể được xem là SPAM và có thể bị khóa nick có thời hạn hoặc vô thời hạn tùy theo mức độ. Nếu vô tình vi phạm phải tự viết thông báo nhờ MOD di chuyển bài viết ngay bên dưới chủ đề.
- Các bài viết thuộc nhóm trao đổi, chia sẻ kiến thức kinh nghiệm. Nếu không tìm được khu vực phù hợp thì các bạn có thể viết tạm tại khu vực Trao đổi kinh nghiệm - http://forum.cncprovn.com/forums/60-...oi-kinh-nghiem BQT sẽ di chuyển đến khu vực phù hợp sau đó.
- Các bài viết khác.. (ngoại trừ spam) có thể được viết ở khu vực Góc thư giản - http://forum.cncprovn.com/forums/69-Goc-thu-gian
_
Ngoài ra chủ đề này mình tạo trong khu vực Đóng góp phát triển nhằm mục đích: Hy vọng các bạn sau khi xem qua, có thêm vài đóng góp ý kiến nho nhỏ giúp cho diễn đàn ta ngày càng phát triển mạnh hơn nữa._

Trân trong CẢM ƠN!

----------

buithonamk42, cnclaivung, elenercom, Gamo, GORLAK, hung1706, Luyến, Ryan, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, thanhvp, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------

